# Let's see em!!



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

No tag for me this year, so I'm living through all of you! Some one must have some pics after baiting for a few days, or from running the hounds. Let's see em! 

Good luck to all of you this year!!


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Got this track going in buy my bait but no pictures of it, just wondering how big? Did get some of a smaller one.


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I’m hoping this ones still around.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

albuilder1 said:


> View attachment 423993
> View attachment 423991
> Got this track going in buy my bait but no pictures of it, just wondering how big? Did get some of a smaller one.


If you can carry a small tape measure with you to measure the width of the front pad. As a general rule the wider the pad, the bigger the bear. For reference only I got a bear in Ontario with a 6.25" front pad that dressed at 520 lbs. I killed one in the UP that had a 4.5" front pad that went 210 dressed. Keep in mind bears are like people, they're all built different so there are no hard fast rules.

If that's a wallet in the pic, that's likely a pretty good bear.

Good luck to you, keep the pics coming, I envy all of you with a tag!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Check my camera yesterday. Had this one on it.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

This guy is a looker. He's slender, but pretty good looking. I call him Mr. Wonderful. I don't think I would shoot him, yet. I'm no expert, but this bear looks like a young'un.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

This one should be in a toilet paper commercial. Yes! They do it in the woods!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I should have put a bait out just to get some pics. That was honestly the most fun the last time I hunted. Going through hundreds of pics every weekend was a ton of fun.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

View attachment 425033
I like this one from last night...I don't think they were kissing.
View attachment 425033


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> This guy is a looker. He's slender, but pretty good looking. I call him Mr. Wonderful. I don't think I would shoot him, yet. I'm no expert, but this bear looks like a young'un.
> View attachment 424917


Yep, he's a little guy. The first thing I look at are the ears. If they look long and close together it's not a big bear. A big one will look like he has short ears, and they will be on the sides of his head. If a bear looks like he is long legged and gangly, that's another sign of a youngster. A big bear will have shoulders, and move like he owns the place. Once you get more bears in there and see more pics it becomes fairly easy to tell them apart. Great pics!!


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I had a good week with lots of bear activity. It took a sharp dive at all sites as of Friday and lasted all weekend. Only 1 bear at 10 PM at one bait. I'm in there baiting every day. I figure this has its Pros and Cons and I am hoping that the first camera check, today is a positive sign! Any solid guess at either of these two weights?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The one on the left looks pretty young. One on the right is a really bad angle to tell anything except its taller.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

They are both young. They hang together and have provided several pics. Still, I am seeing both bears approaching 300. Am I way off?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Probably way off, although there is no good size reference in this pic.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> They are both young. They hang together and have provided several pics. Still, I am seeing both bears approaching 300. Am I way off?


No where near that. Sow and yearling maybe.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> No where near that. Sow and yearling maybe.


That was my first thought.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

She gotta big baby!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> She gotta big baby!


Without a good reference, I'd guess the smaller one is 120# dressed.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Yah I’d venture a guess that’s last years cub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm adding a lot of weight to these little bears. LOL I hope the big Boys show up in a couple weeks!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> I'm adding a lot of weight to these little bears. LOL I hope the big Boys show up in a couple weeks!


If you get a big one in there you should see the difference pretty easily.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Here they are in daylight. I agree that they must be a sow and cub. Not so sure about 120#, though.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> Here they are in daylight. I agree that they must be a sow and cub. Not so sure about 120#, though.
> View attachment 427051


need a height reference. Too hard to tell.

Bear on the left looks pretty small. Probably no more than 150# live weight.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

So, this one is only at 200#?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> So, this one is only at 200#?


i'm having a hard time putting a number on that one. Head doesn't look all that big and can't see the belly. Maybe pushing 200? 

If you can, put a stick or something in the ground near where you expect them to be, and have the top of it at 35 inches. Then put notches or some other kind of marking where the rings around a 55 gal barrel would be. That way we can try to gauge height.


----------



## Kruise (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kruise (Mar 15, 2016)

Kruise said:


> View attachment 427241
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Date and time is off on this camera but seems to be a nice bear. Reflector pole is 36 inches above ground. That’s what I use to help judge the size


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kruise said:


> Date and time is off on this camera but seems to be a nice bear. Reflector pole is 36 inches above ground. That’s what I use to help judge the size
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Top of the pole is 36? Or reflector is 36?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

1864 pictures taken in over 10 days. A whole lot of bear and raccoon picks to sort through.

































































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jsbowman said:


> 1864 pictures taken in over 10 days. A whole lot of bear and raccoon picks to sort through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of the bear in the first pic. Got a chest patch and nice color to its nose.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

jsbowman said:


> 1864 pictures taken in over 10 days. A whole lot of bear and raccoon picks to sort through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the chest patches in the first pics but might be a bit small? those big rectangular looking fellas are shooters with out question.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

The one with the chest patch isn't real big, but if he's shows up before one of the bigger bears, it's gonna be real hard to pass. I want a big bear with my recurve, but he's so pretty!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Love the chest patches in the first pics but might be a bit small? those big rectangular looking fellas are shooters with out question.


I'm not quite sure those are all that big either, though they do look bigger than the perdy one. It's hard to tell. The legs do look stout, but there isn't a good angle of the head and not really a point of reference.


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I love those bears with the white blazes on their chest. Sadly I passed on a bear last fall on day 3 because I wasn’t sure I wanted to shoot that early in the hunt. When I pulled the card the next day I realized it was one of the bears I had on camera with the blaze that I said I’d shoot. He never faced me so I didn’t even know it was him. Oh well. There’s always next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> I love those bears with the white blazes on their chest. Sadly I passed on a bear last fall on day 3 because I wasn’t sure I wanted to shoot that early in the hunt. When I pulled the card the next day I realized it was one of the bears I had on camera with the blaze that I said I’d shoot. He never faced me so I didn’t even know it was him. Oh well. There’s always next time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I did this in 2016. I passed him in the morning and shot him in the evening. In the low light I thought he was smaller. In broad daylight it was much easier to tell size. I didnt know about the chevron on his chest until I rolled him over and then went back and looked at pics.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

chuckinduck said:


> I love those bears with the white blazes on their chest. Sadly I passed on a bear last fall on day 3 because I wasn’t sure I wanted to shoot that early in the hunt. When I pulled the card the next day I realized it was one of the bears I had on camera with the blaze that I said I’d shoot. He never faced me so I didn’t even know it was him. Oh well. There’s always next time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The problem with next time for me is Red Oak. Who knows what will be on the property 9 years from now. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jsbowman said:


> The problem with next time for me is Red Oak. Who knows what will be on the property 9 years from now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Do not pass on day 1 what you'll shoot on the last. Just my opinion, and depends on your ultimate goal.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

jsbowman said:


> The problem with next time for me is Red Oak. Who knows what will be on the property 9 years from now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That’s where I was. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> Do not pass on day 1 what you'll shoot on the last. Just my opinion, and depends on your ultimate goal.


Very true words. I passed 3 last year and by the time I was ready to shoot something the season was done. I’m still kicking myself almost a year later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

